# NE Play date Pictures



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our fist New England was a blast, I want to thank everyone for coming and all the goodies. All the furkids were adorable and great. I know everyone wants pictures, I am going throught them all right now and will post as I go.

Jasper and Cash
Cash
MacGyver
MacGyver & Moffat


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We had a blast!!! Leeann, knows how to throw a good party. Those are great pictures Leeann, we are going through ours too and will post as soon as we can. I know we have to resize them and Michael has to do that. I really loved meeting everyone furry and non.

But can I just say IWAP!!!!!! little 4 month old Beckett stole my heart!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is Riley & Zippy
I love the last one, It's my water LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bella on the fly
Bella and Zippy
Sweet little Bella girl


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy found a new way of furnapping puppies, we found this little guy hiding under her skirt.
Beckett


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to keep a close eye out on this little guy also, he had a few people wanting to take him home. Sorry gals that's my Monte.

Oh and check out little Beckett in the tunnel with a bubble, how cute is he.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Great pictures! I will go through mine and send some too. You guys are too quick for me! Bella and I had a great time. I loved seeing all the furkids and meeting the furslaves (that would be us humans)! I hope to see you all again soon.

Leeanne, thanks so much for hosting! Thanks to your husband for grilling!

Loved it!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

On to some action
Our very talented Jasper can jump through daddy's arms.
Cash and Bella dance for treats.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Am I over doing it yet?? I still have video's to look at.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow....great pictures! I especially love those action photos! Looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:Great photos!:clap2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We only had one interested in the big balls, like you have to guess who that was LOL. Maybe it was the way he acted with the balls, the other dogs probably though he was a freak.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK a few more action then I will start working on video, I think I only got like one or two but some fun RLH.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, great pictures. It looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures everyone! Looks like a great time was had by all and boy were there some adorable puppers there. Grown and little alike. IWAP!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, that's it!!!! I'm moving somewhere where I can have a BIG backyard where the dogs can RLH all they want with their friends! 
All of the photos so far are wonderful. It looks like such a fun time. Keep the photos coming. We can never get enough. 

Anyone have a house for sale with a beautiful big backyard???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful pictures Leeann. And you even made it look like Jasper was playing!!!! Jasper hung out mostly with the humans on the deck... Yes I was quite taken by little Beckett. And he really liked hiding under my skirt. But, there was not a hav or human there I didn't like. Here are some DH picts took. 

Zippy
Beckett 
MacGyver


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susan wrote:_* "Anyone have a house for sale with a beautiful big backyard???"*_

That's what I want too!!!!!! Ah, what fun! I love the pics, ladies. I had no idea Jas was so talented! Great trick, jumping through daddy's arms. Love seeing all the Havs. Gosh, Riley's hair is stunning!

Now who is this Zippy? He/she is sooooooo cute!! And Beckett?!? What a cute pup!! Who just got a new puppy? And why can't I have one too?! :biggrin1:

MacGyver is so sweet!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I cant wait till the next playdate, me and Bella are so excited!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A few more of Beckett--(I guess DH was taken too)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't blame you for wanting another playdate already, Mary! I'd love it too. Your Bella really lives up to her name. She's so sweet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great photos looks like everyone was having a blast and the weather looks great too. As to the backyard- I can't even have a play date! Mine cant run more than 6 feet before having to turn!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash and Bella taking turns being submissive


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time!! I am so glad that the weather hung in there for you!!! What cutie pies!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my two enjoying the wonderful dog treats that Boo and Jackie made.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

serious Jasper's favorite place-- next to John's legs (Zippy's dad)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. Maybe Cricket and I will have to fly up for a playdate sometime.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am embarrassed to say we have no pictures of the Hostess's dogs...Bad DH!
But the food was wonderful -- he did get pictures of the kabobs, the table and the grill!!!! He was busy trying to get the Havs to play!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like lots of FUN!!!eace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and last but not least... We did try to get some bubble shots... But alas the dogs did not seem that interested. So Michael did some quick photoshopping.
Leeann sent me home with bubbles so I have all month to try and get some authentic bubble shots. look real close at Jaspers photo...he's dreaming of playing instead of being shy.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Great Pics! I especially like the one licking the treats! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness what beautiful photos! I particularly loved the tunnel shots. :biggrin1: Very adorable Havs, all of these organized playdates have produced such great memories.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to say it was a wonderful afternoon. Leeann and Brad were great Hosts. And what was so cool is that we had every sort of Hav there-- there were some who were tiny, some who were large (yup Cash won the plus size prize) there was a little puppy, and a few older pups. Some had silky coats and some had curly coats. Some had short legs and others long- there was even sweet little dilute chocolate Bella with her pink nose and green eyes. But they (and their owners) all had that wonderful Hav personality. 

I can't wait to have another!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We had such a great time, everyone was sooo nice and the dogs oh my what can you say.. 10 havs running around.. life does not get much better.
All 3 of my boys are out cold... not me I am trying to get at least 1 video up before bed.
Missy the pictures are great I love the pictures in the bubbles.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so glad the weather turned out great for your playdate. The pups sure had a great time. Be warned - playdates are addicting.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think this was the highlight of Missy's day, I cought her telling DH several times IWAP. Yup she was pulling everthing out of her hat to convince him she needed another LOL


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Here are some more pictures. Check out Oscar on the ball - getting his exercise. Of course Beckett is just so cute!


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

We had a wonderful day! Perfect weather, perfect hosts, lots of havs,and lots of new friends. I would post pics, but I have to figure out how to shrink them first. Missy, I hope that Beckett helped you in your getting a puppy cause. If it didn't we can always continue to work on the DH at the next playdate!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Okay - I'm having a problem posting the pictures. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong - any suggestions? It could my files are too large.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marie you will probably have to shrink them first. DH was just looking at all the pictures, he said Bella is a doll, loved her eye's and nose.
Oh and he is in love with Beckett also, he was loving all those puppy kisses. My DH is an easy target for a puppy.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I found the post on how to shring. So here goes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh nice! It looks like you all had a great time, but especially the dogs. 

Leeann, Riley's coat looks amazing!

Did the dogs do any of the agility challenges? I see the jump is out.

Marie, who is that in those two photos?


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Here's another one. I meant to type shrink! in the prior post.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

The first two pictures are of Beckett the adorable puppy. The amazing guy on the ball is Oscar! What fun! The last two pictures show Riley on the deck and Bella and Beckett (white and black) checking each other out!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh My!!! look at Oscar on the ball!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Coast to coast havanese playdates. Don't ya just love it!!! Looks like you all had so much fun. Great pictures. I especially like the one where they're enjoying the yummy treats!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, so Beckett is 'Fenways' puppy! I had no idea. lol LOVE seeing Oscar sitting on that ball. Too cool! 

Missy, you look like you are in heaven, girl! Great pic of you. I HOPE your wishes come true one day.  Hubby's photoshop pic is so much fun. I can see the faces of Havs in those little bubbles. Very creative! :biggrin1:


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

Happy Havanese and people!! What a great time at the play date today. I don't get here often but had met in person some of the people and dogs. Wonderful food, and lots of it! 11 Havs and one Golden I think..lots of runlikehell, cuddliing, all the fun things that Havs bring into our lives. I am going to try to get here more often!!
Nice meeting all the people and dogs new to me, and maybe eventually I will get them all straight in my so-called mind!
Thanks again,
Ann, Oscar, Doozie and stay at home Twister


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

*Havs in a Bubble*

Missy I love the havs in the bubbles. Very creative!


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Oscar on the ball*

I was showing people how this can be a non physically stressful way to help strengthen core muscle groups. That ball was a bit small, but just sitting or standing on it, you could see his muscles working to maintain his balance..sort of isometrics? 
This can be done with pups, any dogs who have had most musculo-skeletal problems, or just to maintain good body tone. Oscar is active in agility, and if he can't get to class (which is once a week for an hour since I can't run him), this helps keep him in condition, and, as with human athletes, being in good condition prevents many injuries. 
Ann and the herd


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*littermates*

I think it might have been fun for some people who have seen many pictures, heard much about Hillary, to meet Doozie today. She sure had fun too...leading the runlikehell game most of the time. Oh, in case someone didn't hear it, Doozie and Hillary are littermates. 
Ann and the gang


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm sitting here smiling at all the photos and the fun everyone one was having and feeling so jealous at the same time.

except for at the breeders i have never seen another hav on the street or at the park here.
pretty hard to have a have play date.

great pics!!!

joe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

come to boston Joe!!! we'll show you and Mugs a good time.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Missy said:


> come to boston Joe!!! we'll show you and Mugs a good time.


maybe next year...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann is was great that you were able to come down and join us. Doozie & Oscar are a hoot, I have some great video of them doing RLH if youtube will ever let me download my videos...

Joe and anyone else come to MA, we are already trying to plan our next play date the end of June.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ann, I didn't realize you were there. Cool! Now that I've read your comments, is that The Dooze in the RLH photos? Is she shaved? Hillbill loves to RLH and lead the others too. In fact, she's getting Piaget to chase her right now and teaching her pups to dive under the bushes like she does in her evasive manuevering. LOL


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

*August...?*

Guapo will be in Marblehead in August if anyone's around...:ear:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos everybody. What fun! Missy, I love the picture of you and Beckett.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

*I'm Convinced!*

Well, before today, I had only met 2 of this wonderful breed and was considering adding one to my family, but after today I'm convinced. I couldn't pick a favorite. (Although, I really had to restrain myself from slipping Beckett into my bag when I left.) Missy asked me which color I liked best and I have decided that I love them all. I really enjoyed the opportunity to see them in action and meet such a friendly group. Thank you Leeann and Brad for hosting such a fun event.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Not fair! Posh and I want to play....hmmmph!

 Looks like fun was had by all. Good for you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a fun thread. It does look as if everyone had a blast. What great looking havs, doing what they do best. Great pictures!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Am I over doing it yet?? I still have video's to look at.


NO!!!!!!!!!! LOL I heard what a great hav get together you give and want to see more!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jada1938 said:


> I think it might have been fun for some people who have seen many pictures, heard much about Hillary, to meet Doozie today. She sure had fun too...leading the runlikehell game most of the time. Oh, in case someone didn't hear it, Doozie and Hillary are littermates.
> Ann and the gang


And they're both related to Bandit (the black and white party in my signature) as they have the same mommy. It's a small hav world


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, everyone.....what fun a playdate must be! I would love to meet some of you and your dogs someday......


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that looks like so much fun, and what a beautiful yard!!! More pics please!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ann, I didn't realize you were there. Cool! Now that I've read your comments, is that The Dooze in the RLH photos? Is she shaved? Hillbill loves to RLH and lead the others too. In fact, she's getting Piaget to chase her right now and teaching her pups to dive under the bushes like she does in her evasive manuevering. LOL


Yes that is Doozie in the RLH photos, it was great fun meeting her knowing she is related to Hillary. I have some great video's of her also if I can ever get youtube to down load them for me grrrr.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!! LOL I heard what a great hav get together you give and want to see more!


Jan I also heard what a great caring friend you are :hug:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

love the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm absolutely green with envy, lol!!

I love all the pictures - what fun!!

(P.S. Ann, I have a "peanut" shaped ball for Tessa to exercise her core muscles for agility. I bought it from my agility instructo, it's made specifically for dog. It's great, you can really see her muscles working!)


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

I really enjoyed your playdate just by looking through all your pictures...great job Leeann and hubbie for gathering all those wonderful pups and their families. The day turned out just perfect for a romp in the green grass and meeting all new furry faces. My enjoyment is watching them play and interact and this was the most perfect location for this to happen..I sure hope our family can be at the next palydate to meet everyone..Trish


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I REALLY enjoyed seeing these wonderful hoto:. Looks like everybody had fun. 

Missy, love the pic of you and Beckett, wouldn't it be awesome if your next pup would be a B&W Parti, sort of a mix of Jasper&Cash?

Leeann, thank you for not letting anybody sneak away MY Monte :spy:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We're just recovering from an awesome afternoon! MacGyver didn't even get up for supper last night. (Moffat, on the other hand, would never miss a meal!) It was such fun meeting everyone and getting to spend time with so many sweet puppies.

Thanks, Leann, for a great time. I love everyone's pictures -- I'll try to post some tonight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh it seems like you guys had such a great time! Thanks for posting all the pictures... I'm eagerly awaiting the videos now.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, these playdates look like so much fun. I really enjoy seeing all the pictures of the Havs playing together. I've got to try to track down some friends for Cicero, but haven't heard of any in my area yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Maryam, Marj and Jill, you do not know how smitten I was with little Beckett. As much as I hate the way I look in that picture I can not deny 'the look of love" He just kept hiding under my skirt no matter if I was sitting or standing. Smart boy-- I provided a lot of shade..LOL. But when I held him I just melted. But Judy and his dad Kevin really love him too and he LOVES them...and besides I never really joined the puppy snatching league.


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*balls (not a comment...VBG)*



JanB said:


> I'm absolutely green with envy, lol!!
> 
> I love all the pictures - what fun!!
> 
> (P.S. Ann, I have a "peanut" shaped ball for Tessa to exercise her core muscles for agility. I bought it from my agility instructo, it's made specifically for dog. It's great, you can really see her muscles working!)


I haven't seen one that shape. The one where we train is a bit too large for my ten inch dog, but he does it anyway. Yesterday I just told him 'hup-hup' and he jumped onto the small ball which I was steading with my legs. When you have the chance, would you please try to find out more about the 'peanut"? The ones at my PT probably aren't strong enough for dog nails.  And would love to hear about you, Tessa and agility. So far Oscar is doing CPE...the concensus is when he is totally consistent in Level three, he is ready for AKC...His first trial was last Aug and he is already running in several Level three things...just needs to get better with poles.
Thanks...
Ann


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

If I knew how, I would post a couple of the pix of Oscar in trials, ones I took yesterday so people could see a Hav loving what he was doing.
Ann


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to share these wonderful homemade treats Boo & Jackie brought for all the dogs. These are what you see Jasper and Cash loving.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am not sure what youtubes issue is but I promise I do have videos of RLH. I will post as soon as they are available.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm trying to post some pictures. Hope this works.

Cash and Jasper
Monte
Riley


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

More pictures.

Zipper
Jasper, Cash, and Bella Greet Beckett
Moffat and MacGyver


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A last set for tonight.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. Let's do it again!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures, everyone! The furbabies are too cute for words! The playdates can be addictive.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

opcorn: I loved looking at ll your pictures. You "easties" look like you all had a great time. Missy, I loved your picture. I hope Michael said "yes" to your IWAP request, lol.
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness, more great photos. I love the one with all them in a semi-circle including the Golden. Looks like the world's best "sniff and get to know" session.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great new photos, Beverly!!! O.k.... I've asked already, but may have missed the reply... who is Zipper???

Missy, I don't blame you one bit for falling in love with Beckett. If I'd been there, we may have had to fight for the lad.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the photos, looks like everyone had tons of fun. All these playdates and pictures make me hurt for another furbaby. IWAP!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Marj, I ment to answer you earlier Zippy is Holli's boy, she is a newer member to the forum and gets on when she can. He is a handsome boy. I think Riley realy liked him, I kept catching Riley going up on the deck and checking in with him lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what great pictures of Zippy!!!!! No, Michael most certainly said NO to my cries of IWAP. As he does most of the walking, he does not know how he would do 3. But the other night at dinner he said "I'm sure these won't be our last Havanese." yeah!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Zippy is a beauty!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

We (Zippy, John, and I) had a wonderful time at the playdate. I, too, was taken with Beckett. I remember 4 1/2 months ago when Zippy was that small. As much as I'd love to get another puppy when Zippy makes it to one year, I doubt that I'll be able to convince John to let me. 

I'm really looking forward to the next playdate.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Wow, Zippy is a beauty!


I couldn't agree more. He has stunning coloring and how adorable he looks! 

I loved seeing all the pictures again. The furbabies are SO So cute. Great pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like every had a great time! Thanks for sharing the fun w/us!


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Leslie*

So great to see the pix of Tori whom I haven't seen (picture that is) since she was a baby. Since her Mom is a half sister to my Doozie, it was fun to see her. Doozie is the shaved down all black one doing rlh in the pix. 
Nice to meet you.
Ann


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ann~ I can totally see the family resemblance between Doozie and Tori. They both look like black blurs in their pix :biggrin1: Just kidding! I try to get decent pictures of her to post here but, it is quite a challenge.

If I manage to get to your "neck of the woods" some day, I'll be sure to let you know so we can meet face-to-face.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo I got one video to upload, only took me 3 trys. I'm off to see if I can get the other 3 done now.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yipppeeee!!!! So many Havanese!!! so much fun. Should we do it again New Englander's ??? I could host on June 28th or July 12th. Or we could wait til the Fall. 

Any interest in either 6/28 or 7/12?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is Cash & Bella


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*do it again?*

Missy, we would love to do it again, but Oscar is entered in an agility trial the weekend of the July date you mentioned. However, sadly, if it is best for everyone else, think of us for the next one please.
Ann, Oscar, Doozie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Next is Oscar, Doozie, Cash & Riley


----------



## jada1938 (Oct 17, 2006)

*3rd video*

With Doozie leading the group, as usual...amazing how fast she can run and turn...great to see. Thanks Leeann.
Ann


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann. these are the best!!! it puts a smile on my face to see my hefty boy keeping up with those lithe cuties!!! I love how Bella jumped over Cash. Marie, I think you have an agility dog with that girl.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok Leean I am up for a playdate and I can fly back home with you. That would be a great birthday present. You leave the day before my birthday. Looks like all had fun. Can't wait for our playdate!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Last one


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yipppeeee!!!! So many Havanese!!! so much fun. Should we do it again New Englander's ??? I could host on June 28th or July 12th. Or we could wait til the Fall.
> 
> Any interest in either 6/28 or 7/12?


Either weekend works for me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooo, look at Bella go!! GREAT videos, Leeann! I love seeing the Havs in action and it looks like they were having a good time. Cash, you go Cash! Funny to hear Riley with his 'woo woooo woooo' as if he's letting them know he's the boss of that house. lol

Ah, so Zippy belongs to Holli. O.k., got it, thanks!  Holli, he is one gorgeous Hav! Love his colors and what a beautiful coat.

Oh.... yes, I'm available for both those dates.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow...I so enjoyed this thread with all the great pictures and videos!!! I also loved the picture of Missy with Beckett...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the videos!!!!!!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Missy said:


> Yipppeeee!!!! So many Havanese!!! so much fun. Should we do it again New Englander's ??? I could host on June 28th or July 12th. Or we could wait til the Fall.
> 
> Any interest in either 6/28 or 7/12?


We're away the 28th but could do the July date. Go with whatever works best for most people -- I'm assuming this is the start of a long series of playdates!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jan I also heard what a great caring friend you are :hug:


Wow, you made my morning. Thanks Leeann. :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

jada1938 said:


> If I knew how, I would post a couple of the pix of Oscar in trials, ones I took yesterday so people could see a Hav loving what he was doing.
> Ann


You may not know how but I do :biggrin1: Here's my favorite picture of Ann's Oscar


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Riley is so cute in the videos with his boisterous barking! Cash looks so handsome in his bandana and gosh Beckett and Zippy, what lovely coats! It looks like the boys dominated the event!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Beckett Withdrawal!!!!*

Judy, where have you been? We need newer pictures of your little boy who must be getting big by now. I was actually in the car driving and realized I had not seen Beckett lately...LOL... I am a gonner. Please update these pictures, they are at least 2 months old.


----------

